# computer desk project



## Stepper (Oct 22, 2010)

my wife and i just got our first home and i am super excited about all the projects. on the list but not top priority is a computer desk, for the room we call the office. this is going to be a multi purpose room where i keep all my reptiles. i went and drew the whole office into sketchup and all the other furniture and snake cages, this again gives me a basic size shape location.... 

now that i have that i know i want file drawers on the left leg next to the cage, i guess i have to get a hanging folder measure it and design the drawer stack around it to get all my other dimensions. anyone know how big file drawers should be? a couple other features to add would be a cpu surround or platform, a pencil drawer, a cabinet on the left leg for either another drawer stack or just regular cabinet, and maybe even a little corner shelf for in between the windows. 



let me know what everyone thinks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It looks like you got some good ideas going. As for file drawer sizes, you have two...letter and legal. There are a few ways to figure sizes depending on what you use. There are free standing racks that just sit in a drawer with "Pendaflex" type rails to hang folders to put in your files.. Those are like a sling with a metal clip that slides on rails.

Or, you could just buy flat bar stock in brass or aluminum (I think HD sells it) that is ⅛" x ½", and make a groove in the box front and back, or on the sides for a lateral file, and hang the Pendaflex folders from them. 

Or, they sell a plastic slip on (drawer sides, or front and back) rail with a runner for the Pendaflex folder. 

The actual inside dimension of the drawer box would depend on which method you use. For a keyboard drawer, a simple one can be made using euro hinges, like this.












 





.
.


----------

